# Bad Planning from a Plumbing Bully



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Was in my local fittings supplier organising my parts etc. I told the young counter sales guy to serve the other bloke while I double check my shopping list against my take offs and against the drwgs! 
The other bloke was a plumber who'd bought a shopping list too for 1-1/2" stainless propress tube (200ft) & assorted fittings (1/2"-11/2" SS) for a weekend shutdown at a slaughterhouse! He was in a hurry so he left his list for the sales guy to process and pick & he'd collect later! On his way out he made a cynical remark about "you probably not having any stock!" The sales guy must've been just out of high school and politely said he'd try his best to fullfil his order! They were able to supply 25 out of the 28 items he ordered and he rang him back to advise. The plumber must have torn shreds off him because I could see him wince and stutter his reply! He advised he could do the balance shipped from another city direct to site for sat delv by 11pm. 
I picked up my bits and shot off to another supplier! I returned later in the day to pick items on the other page of my list I forgot about!
Same plumber was in picking his parts up. He was standing over the sales guy abusing this poor bloke about what a bad supply warehouse, bad service, no promo freebees and takng his business elsewhere! 
I interupted and said "take your business elsewhere then and what kind of clown only orders his parts on the last day of the week for a weekend shutdown? ..We stared each other down and "she was going down", lucky a woman customer came in and broke the tension...He collected his parts and went on his way
A couple of things that get me going is guys who don't plan there jobs properly esp shutdowns! 
The other, is intimidating weaker people or "bullying" in old skool terms! 
The young bloke thanked me and said he'd pass a credit and give me another 10% off my account!


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Rock on man we kick those guys to the curb around here those r the type that only stay in business for couple of weeks the close doors down due to lack of planning


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Well it would take a NINJA.

Glad to see your living up to your name.


----------

